# INTJ and ENFP compatibility issue resolved! Dear INTJs, I give up, or dare I say, we?



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

*INTJ and ENFP compatibility issues...let's resolve them here.*

**ONLY 18 AND OVER AND UNMARRIED CAN POST ON THIS THREAD.*
*_*Interesting and descriptive responses will be highly respected, but please don't be vulgar.*
_
I was on the INTJ question thread, and my question was referred to this forum; I think I appalled some people there. I think it's a great idea to create a thread for INTJs and ENFPs to discuss their "match" concept, since it's always so awkward on the personality forum. 

INTJs,
I'm so tired of the sexual tension between us. You're always on our forum we're always on your forum, and we both know why, but we always deny it and could never admit it. I know you'll never really open up about the pink, 900 lb elephant in the room, you and your introverted self; you'll just let your Fi boil over, and will never even know anything is wrong. Or will you? Who knows?! Who can fathom the wrath of tertiary Fi!?


There is this silent killer among us, and I can't stand it anymore. Please can we just open up and communicate?? You're sophisticated enough to understand this. Trust me, this is not a love letter. It's not really a letter at all, but it is. 

Sincerely,
ENFP(s?)


Please post any questions, comments, or concerns you have about the fact that INTJ is ENFPs best match that you feel you couldn't post on the personality forums. I want everybody to finally open up. You can also post questions that are sensual or seemingly sexual or playful. Actually please do, I know I will :wink:

Do you think we would have great sex? (How great?)


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

I am bored at work and actually came over to browse this forum based on that conversation haha. Hopefully you have better luck here?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> I am bored at work and actually came over to browse this forum based on that conversation haha. Hopefully you have better luck here?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Well hello. Didn't expect to see you here. I think I will have luck once some of the right types meet my thread. Titillating to think you found our "interaction" last night anti-boring and came back for more! Hehe


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> Well hello. Didn't expect to see you here. I think I will have luck once some of the right types meet my thread. Titillating to think you found our "interaction" last night anti-boring and came back for more! Hehe


If you are seeking INTJs, what other type would be able to answer your question?

Its always nice to inspire titillation.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> If you are seeking INTJs, what other type would be able to answer your question?
> 
> Its always nice to inspire titillation.


Yes, well, you know the op was to support a broader view or issue so it includes ENFPs. But yeah, like if an ENFP 'asked' then it would be for an INTJ to 'answer', predictably enough.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> Yes, well, you know the op was to support a broader view or issue so it includes ENFPs. But yeah, like if an ENFP 'asked' then it would be for an INTJ to 'answer', predictably enough.


I think people would be happy to engage in this discussion with you if your opening question was something that was less shocking. Opening with that, regardless of your intention, makes it difficult because its highly personal, and because its unclear why you want that information or what your intention is with it. Its clear that you are taking it seriously at this point, but I just don't think the logic behind the question really supports the question - if that makes sense. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> I think people would be happy to engage in this discussion with you if your opening question was something that was less shocking. Opening with that, regardless of your intention, makes it difficult because its highly personal, and because its unclear why you want that information or what your intention is with it. Its clear that you are taking it seriously at this point, but I just don't think the logic behind the question really supports the question - if that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Alright ty. I deleted the question. You know what, sometimes I say something with the intention of discussing, and in hindsight I think they'll cooperate and it'll go forth with that in mind...I guess that's more geared toward in-person communication, which I'm more inclined towards, as well. Hehe! It's an interesting thing;u guys seem to be just as inclined toward online.

What do you think about the title?


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> Alright ty. I deleted the question. You know what, sometimes I say something with the intention of discussing, and in hindsight I think they'll cooperate and it'll go forth with that in mind...I guess that's more geared toward in-person communication, which I'm more inclined towards, as well. Hehe! It's an interesting thing;u guys seem to be just as inclined toward online.
> 
> What do you think about the title?


I think I'm inclined to one on one (especially if its personal), regardless of medium. That may just be differences in E vs I, no?

The title? It now says that the compatibility issue is resolved. I must have missed the resolution portion of the thread


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> I think I'm inclined to one on one (especially if its personal), regardless of medium. That may just be differences in E vs I, no?
> 
> The title? It now says that the compatibility issue is resolved. I must have missed the resolution portion of the thread


LOL ok no, it was unclear. I cleaned it up a bit. How's that?
And yes it's definitely an I-E thing.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> LOL ok no, it was unclear. I cleaned it up a bit. How's that?


Looks the same

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Looks the same
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Crap it's not working. The title changed inside the thread but stayed the same on the forum. Oh well, there's nothing I can do. I don't think the old one will attract many ppl though.

It's meant to say they're resolved in here, though. But if u didn't understand it, I doubt others will.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Ahh yes, that makes much more sense. See, we just resolved an issue.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Ahh yes, that makes much more sense. See, we just resolved an issue.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Ok coo I'm happy with that:happy:
You never answered my question in the op, or responded to the content. You just went and pulled me under the water, and it's cold and shit. You just dunk me though lol.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> Ok coo I'm happy with that:happy:
> You never answered my question in the op, or responded to the content. You just went and pulled me under the water, and it's cold and shit. You just dunk me though lol.


My apologies. I don't believe I have ever been with an ENFP. I think that enjoyment of sex is hard to gauge about a type. Sometimes for one person it could be the best they've had, and the other participant feels that it was mediocre. It would depend on whether or not the particular ENFP was giving as much as she was receiving, how much stamina she had, if she was open minded, and whether or not she was brazen about anything.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> *I know you'll never really open up about the pink, 900 lb elephant in the room*


*

Is this a baby elephant?*


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Is this a baby elephant?


Lol why cuz he weighs 900lbs?!:laughing:


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> Lol why cuz he weighs 900lbs?!:laughing:


Well yes Lol . Adult elephants are up to 15,000lbs.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Well yes Lol . Adult elephants are up to 15,000lbs.


Hahahahahaha! :laughing: Oh my gosh, really? No wonder you were like...Is it a baby elephant? LolololoLoloL omg that felt good to laugh like that.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

LMAO This is such an INTJ/ENFP (online) conversation! :laughing: Jeeez!

omg should i change it??! lol lol lol


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> LMAO This is such an INTJ/ENFP (online) conversation! :laughing: Jeeez!
> 
> omg should i change it??! lol lol lol


Change what?

How would INTJ/ENFP conversations differ offline?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

@jeb713
Hi. What did u do on ur day off? U miss me?


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> @jeb713
> Hi. What did u do on ur day off? U miss me?


I have four days off every week, actually! I went to choir practice, walked the dog, played Battlefield 4, read a book, did some cooking, watched Netflix, and tried unsuccessfully to get a date. You haven't answered my previous question, by the way.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

Battlefield 4, is that like battleship star gallactica? I'm still laughing inside at,
You: "is that a baby elephant?" 
Me: "why, cause it weighs 900 lbs?"
You: "why yes, adult elephants weigh 15,000 pounds."
Hahaha hahaha!

Any conversation btw ppl would be different online than in-person, of course. There's no comparison to the real thing. 
I think there would be less misunderstanding in-person because we (esp me) could say more of the things I need to say without worrying about being superfluous.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh dear. Battlestar* Galactica. And its quite different lol. 

I don't tend to converse differently in person. I may loose my train of thought sometimes, but the wordage is the same. If you are worried about being superfluous, you need and INTJ to teach you how not to be


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi! I'm an ENTP, and I would like to say that all your INTJs are mine.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh snap.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Oh snap.


Hm? Oh yes. It was a true statement.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hm? Oh yes. It was a true statement.


I was Oh Snapping at the reply inevitable to come from @purplegoon.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> I was Oh Snapping at the reply inevitable to come from @_purplegoon_.


Oh. You know... it's possible I scared her off... But I was hoping for at least a little fight, even though we both know that in the end, I will win. 'tis my destiny


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

She may be taking a while editing her reply to delete all of the superfluous bits.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> She may be taking a while editing her reply to delete all of the superfluous bits.


That, or she's given up and realized she's destined to lose.. :tongue:


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

She seems like the Black Knight from Monty Python and the Holy Grail in terms of accepting defeat.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> She seems like the Black Knight from Monty Python and the Holy Grail in terms of knowing/accepting defeat.


XD touche. LOL then I shall have to merely disable her, as it appears.. according to your account, I cannot kill her XD


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hi! I'm an ENTP, and I would like to say that all your INTJs are mine.


Haha haha! Lol My socionic kin! What's this I hear??


purplegoon said:


> We're taking hostage their ENTP's and their ISFP's. We will bore them into submission with tall tales and deprivation and isolation from any type of artistic cataclysm. We are throwing their evil ISFP's into solitary confinement, where they'll never see the light of day. No ISFP or ENTP sex ever again! NEVAAAAAAAH! Now, we send out torpedoes that will ensnare and ensnarl the NFJ's Fe. Our torpedoes have twisted and entwined this Fe into a big mess! We lure them out into a deserted plain and make them "GET ON THEIR KNEES AND TELL US THEY LOVE US!"


I've already taken you hostage long ago! Bahahahahahaha :tongue::laughing:
So you can do nothing of the sort!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> Haha haha! Lol My socionic kin! What's this I hear??
> 
> 
> I've already taken you hostage long ago! Bahahahahahaha :tongue::laughing:


*sigh*....

yes... except you can't keep us hostage.. it just doesn't work. People have tried it before. We couldn't remain hostage if we _wanted_ too.. for some reason we just find ways out.. the only people who've successfully kept us hostage are INFJs...


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Oh dear. Battlestar* Galactica. And its quite different lol.
> 
> I don't tend to converse differently in person. I may loose my train of thought sometimes, but the wordage is the same. If you are worried about being superfluous, you need and INTJ to teach you how not to be


I know. I don't even know what that is. I just made it up cuz I figured it must be something. They have all kinds of names for those game thingies nowadays. Haha!! I just wanted to illicit a funny from you so I could amuse myself.
:tongue:


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> She seems like the Black Knight from Monty Python and the Holy Grail in terms of accepting defeat.


Rofl nicer language?!? What is it that u were gonna say before?


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> *sigh*....
> 
> yes... except you can't keep us hostage.. it just doesn't work. People have tried it before. We couldn't remain hostage if we _wanted_ too.. for some reason we just find ways out.. the only people who've successfully kept us hostage are INFJs...


Oh idk...I've been known to hold a couple of ENTPs hostage before. :ninja: :ninja:​ and they wanted more...


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> Oh idk...I've been known to hold a couple of ENTPs hostage before. :ninja: :ninja:​ and they wanted more...


:blushed: *wonders what you did to themmm....*

th-that.. sounds.. amazing... 

w-will you hold me hostage too? XD :kitteh:


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> Lol
> How does what I said mean we have to get a room?!
> And why am I even bothering with this ENTP who I thought was a woman lol!
> And what the hell is this horrendous picture some mo ron just posted!?
> Lolololol fml


Do you really want an answer to that first question?

Why did you think he was a woman? lol 

Its not nice to call people morons, you know.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Do you really want an answer to that first question?


I would prefer you didn't.. XD 



> Why did you think he was a woman? lol


*snickers*

I think she thought I was competition.. *snickers*



> Its not nice to call people morons, you know.


You INTJs.. so diplomatic. *respect*


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> You definitely should. We make excellent conversationalists with other rationals


 Excellent, I will make a note to stalk the ENTP forums from now on 



ENTrePeneur said:


> Yes. It actually is...


So, they just want the world to know they're flirting? lol


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

Hahahahaha!
This thread is so dead to the op. We have totally possessed it with b.s.
Well...this is the sex and relationships forum. So, it's pretty much like having a room online. Lol


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Excellent, I will make a note to stalk the ENTP forums from now on


 I'll look for you there.  (Though a lot of our threads are horribly off-topic.. XD)


> So, they just want the world to know they're flirting? lol


Kind of. They just feel more comfortable in front of lots of people.. 



purplegoon said:


> Hahahahaha!
> This thread is so dead to the op. We have totally possessed it with b.s.
> Well...this is the sex and relationships forum. So, it's pretty much like having a room online. Lol


XD. Fine/. But if you're going to have a room online, I'm going to be part of it. XD So i suggest you move to a more.. _private_ room... XD


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> I would prefer you didn't.. XD


Lol... I can't even imagine how that explanation would begin.



ENTrePeneur said:


> *snickers*
> 
> I think she thought I was competition.. *snickers*


Oh dear, lol... Well it would have been funny to pretend so in this particular situation, anyway.



ENTrePeneur said:


> You INTJs.. so diplomatic. *respect*


That's how I roll, yo!


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Yes. It actually is...


Oh my  you know me too well for your own good. Lol

Nonononononono. This thread is meant to be for sexual openness. Ease your mind and let it roll off ur tongue...I mean fingers. Lol

you're happily invited! :# I luv the ENTP presence.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

How does the ENTP/ENFP combo work out?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Lol... I can't even imagine how that explanation would begin.


 I can...  :kitteh:


> Oh dear, lol... Well it would have been funny to pretend so in this particular situation, anyway.


LOL yes.. :kitteh:



> That's how I roll, yo!


*respect*



purplegoon said:


> Oh my  you know me too well for your own good. Lol


XD How can I know you too well for my own good? I fail to see how this knowledge can hurt me.. :kitteh:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> How does the ENTP/ENFP combo work out?


Hm? Oh. that's a question i'll let @purplegoon answer.. (though I did experience it. My ENFP was.. different <3)


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hm? Oh. that's a question i'll let @purplegoon answer.. (though I did experience it. My ENFP was.. different <3)


I would imagine it came with similar complications to the INTJ/INFJ combination?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> I would imagine it came with similar complications to the INTJ/INFJ combination?


Hm? Nope. Actually.. rather the opposite from what I understand.. but.. like I said.. my ENFP was.. different.

She had.. emotional problems as well as father issues... and.. she wasn't like most ENFPs from what I've seen.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hm? Nope. Actually.. rather the opposite from what I understand.. but.. like I said.. my ENFP was.. different.
> 
> She had.. emotional problems as well as father issues... and.. she wasn't like most ENFPs from what I've seen.


Baggage is baggage is baggage. Everyone has some to varying degrees. How has your success been at woo'ing an INTJ female?


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Lol... I can't even imagine how that explanation would begin.


Oh Jeb...you know how I love it when you verbally withhold things from me. So sexy and manly.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> Oh Jeb...you know how I love it when you verbally withhold things from me. So sexy and manly.


Its for your own protection.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Baggage is baggage is baggage. Everyone has some to varying degrees. How has your success been at woo'ing an INTJ female?


Hm? Oh. I became VERY close friends with one.. Decided I liked it like that. We've been close friends for years. I wouldn't date her... but I would definitely consider it if I met another one.. :kitteh:


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hm? Oh. that's a question i'll let @_purplegoon_ answer.. (though I did experience it. My ENFP was.. different <3)


<3 <3 <3 amazing. Romantic. Unforgettable. Love.  pure joy.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hm? Oh. I became VERY close friends with one.. Decided I liked it like that. We've been close friends for years. I wouldn't date her... but I would definitely consider it if I met another one.. :kitteh:


Flash your nerd cred around a little bit, knowingly make a factual mistake somewhere and they will make themselves known  Then if you thank them for bestowing their brilliance on you (even though you made your mistake on purpose), they will be primed for the taking!


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> <3 <3 <3 amazing. Romantic. Unforgettable. Love.  pure joy.


So what would you want an INTJ for if there is an option like that?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> <3 <3 <3 amazing. Romantic. Unforgettable. Love.  pure joy.


^^seconded. I loved mine as well.



jeb713 said:


> Flash your nerd cred around a little bit, knowingly make a factual mistake somewhere and they will make themselves known  Then if you thank them for bestowing their brilliance on you (even though you made your mistake on purpose), they will be primed for the taking!


XD LOL yes.. I've thought about that before.. But so far I've only found the one INTJ.. and I kind of just set her up with a mutual friend.. XD :kitteh:


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

Oh dear. My kindle doesn't play the video. You're awesome x10, yes.

[email protected] contingency plan.

The ENTPs I met weren't nerdy at all. They were v. Popular and...cool?
I was also young and...neglectful. I didn't think he (main one) didn't understand my feelings b/c he showed and hence proved that he did, but I was always doubting his faithfulness and I abhorred his insecurities with himself. Couldn't stand it b/c he acted like he was clueless of what I thought of him, even though he was well aware. He expected me to make the moves, and I like it when the man does the initiating. It's like he had no balls even though he wasn't shy at all, and was really hot to top it off.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> Oh dear. My kindle doesn't play the video. You're awesome x10, yes.
> 
> [email protected] contingency plan.
> 
> ...


really? hmmm..... I've had trouble initiating before.. but I got over that pretty quickly.. now I'm usually the one taking initiative..

and I've never had any problems with faithfulness..


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

I've never had issues with initiating or faithfulness either. Maybe thats just something guys grow out of once they've gone through it a few times? To be honest, when I was younger the only women I would attract were_ really_ initiative, and I didn't need to learn how until I was like 23. Now its like pulling teeth to get a woman to initiate every once in a while. Variety is a good thing!


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

I think ENTPs perceive feelings to be messy and that "they don't work." Maybe even that they are not as smart and are incompatible. They seem to goof off a lot (and are obnoxious if unhealthy). However, then they meet someone like the enfp, and change their mind and also develop their Fe, meanwhile. See, the enfp is a feelings-expert and can show the ENTP things he could never even have imagined was possible in the world of emotion


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

entrepeneur said:


> really? Hmmm..... I've had trouble initiating before.. But i got over that pretty quickly.. Now i'm usually the one taking initiative..
> 
> And i've never had any problems with faithfulness..


good


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> things he could never even have imagined was possible in the world of emotion


/boggled.

Can you elaborate?


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> I .. have them.. I rarely share them.. and I don't understand them much at all.. they've.. lied to me before.. ..
> 
> and I have a hard time understanding people who operate based on their emotions at times.. and my ENFP expected that from me..


You have to understand, you have to problem-solve and resolve issues with feelings, too.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> You have to understand, you have to problem-solve and resolve issues with feelings, too.


Its cute that you would say that so matter of factly to us.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> I think ENTPs perceive feelings to be messy and that "they don't work." Maybe even that they are not as smart and are incompatible. They seem to goof off a lot (and are obnoxious if unhealthy). However, then they meet someone like the enfp, and change their mind and also develop their Fe, meanwhile. See, the enfp is a feelings-expert and can show the ENTP things he could never even have imagined was possible in the world of emotion


Hm? Oh yes. And ENTPs can show ENFPs a few things as well.



purplegoon said:


> good



yes


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> You have to understand, you have to problem-solve and resolve issues with feelings, too.





jeb713 said:


> Its cute that you would say that so matter of factly to us.


XD seconded. ^^

It's really not the same at all. Really. Trust me on this one.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> /boggled.
> 
> Can you elaborate?


Yeah. Because ppl who are that sure of the way they do things (in their own world) are basically unknowledgable or maybe completely unaware of the "goodness" in those things they are unaware of, esp. If they already have a distorted image of them. For example, ENTPs and feelings or emotions. The discovery of these things would or could be described, as I mentioned, where you quoted me.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> XD seconded. ^^
> 
> It's really not the same at all. Really. Trust me on this one.


I know. It's not the same, but (if it makes sense), unresolved issues can cause thoughts and feelings to lie  and it's horrible.

Yes, ENTPs have showed me many things. Things I probably could never do if I tried a million times.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> I know. It's not the same, but (if it makes sense), unresolved issues can cause thoughts and feelings to lie  and it's horrible.


very.. :'(


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> Yeah. Because ppl who are that sure of the way they do things (in their own world) are basically unknowledgable or maybe completely unaware of the "goodness" in those things they are unaware of, esp. If they already have a distorted image of them. For example, ENTPs and feelings or emotions. The discovery of these things would or could be described, as I mentioned, where you quoted me.


I do agree with your assertion that people should be willing to learn from each other in this respect. I don't know what I couldn't imagine in the world of emotions though?


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> It's really not the same at all. Really. Trust me on this one.


Would you elaborate on this 4 me? Or are you having fun with me doing all the elaborating? :laughing:


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> I do agree with your assertion that people should be willing to learn from each other in this respect. I don't know what I couldn't imagine in the world of emotions though?


Lol well, yes. You won't know until you have had the kind of experience I mentioned.

It has to do with a depth of emotion that could only originate with a feeler. Thinkers would have to 'learn' from feelers and, vice versa, feelers have to learn from thinkers in areas that are not their forte. Imo that's one of the reasons we need all different types in this world.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> Lol well, yes. You won't know until you have had the kind of experience I mentioned.


You mentioned experiences? I need examples, spreadsheets, graphs, detailed eye-witness accounts!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> Would you elaborate on this 4 me? Or are you having fun with me doing all the elaborating? :laughing:


Ummm.. hmmm....

I'll elaborate tomorrow if you remind me. :kitteh:


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Ummm.. hmmm....
> 
> I'll elaborate tomorrow if you remind me. :kitteh:


K  goodnight.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> You mentioned experiences? I need examples, spreadsheets, graphs, detailed eye-witness accounts!


:crazy: Wow. Cause that's what I go by 99% of the time. That would mean a hellofalotof charts! Hehehe!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> Oki...u r ready 4 bed..nighty-nite.


'night! XD


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> 'night! XD


LOL, you just let her get away avoiding/deflecting your statement!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> LOL, you just let her get away avoiding/deflecting your question!


LOL yes. I know. ENTPs are supposedly the best debaters, remember? XD 

Don't worry. Answers will come in time. She'll answer all your questions. And mine. She just may not know it. :kitteh:


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> It was pretty much the opposite of clean. It was in fact so dirty that the INTJs didn't know what to do about it! I thought it was a riot


That post was non-serious, but interrogatively serious b/c I wanted it 2 be answered. I was depending on a mental maturity that wasn't there. I envisioned it would start a dialogue, albeit playful. I didn't get what I expected at all. I thought INTJs weren't offended by morbid humor and such. Also, I thought objectivity would take precedence, however, personal preference took priority in that case, for some reason


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> That post was non-serious, but interrogatively serious b/c I wanted it 2 be answered. I was depending on a mental maturity that wasn't there. I envisioned it would start a dialogue, albeit playful. I didn't get what I expected at all. I thought INTJs weren't offended by morbid humor and such. Also, I thought objectivity would take precedence, however, personal preference took priority in that case, for some reason


LOL he's not upset with you.. XD He liked it, even. He's just not sure he's ready to admit it yet


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> LOL he's not upset with you.. XD He liked it, even. He's just not sure he's ready to admit it yet


Oh, I know he liked it. Trust me. There was something I wanted to clear up.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> LOL he's not upset with you.. XD He liked it, even. He's just not sure he's ready to admit it yet


ENTP: The INTJ to ENFP translator! Lol


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> There was something I wanted to clear up.


They make a cream for that.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> That post was non-serious, but interrogatively serious b/c I wanted it 2 be answered. I was depending on a mental maturity that wasn't there. I envisioned it would start a dialogue, albeit playful. I didn't get what I expected at all. I thought INTJs weren't offended by morbid humor and such. Also, I thought objectivity would take precedence, however, personal preference took priority in that case, for some reason


The mental maturity was there, just in too high of a quantity. Although, it is polite to get to know someone a little before asking them what you did lol.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> Oh, I know he liked it. Trust me. There was something I wanted to clear up.


Oh?



jeb713 said:


> ENTP: The INTJ to ENFP translator! Lol


XD yes.. LOL... (sorry if it bugs you.. my INTJ friend... well. LOL I end up translating for her half the time. so it becomes instinctual.. XD)


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> LOL yes. I know. ENTPs are supposedly the best debaters, remember? XD


Challenge accepted.









edit: Picture only *_sort of_* fitting, but when I googled "challenge accepted" and saw it... I couldn't resist LOL


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> challenge accepted.
> View attachment 92749


lol


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> XD yes.. LOL... (sorry if it bugs you.. my INTJ friend... well. LOL I end up translating for her half the time. so it becomes instinctual.. XD)


It is much appreciated! You have a lot more knowledge (it appears, anyway) than I do about the different types.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> It is much appreciated! You have a lot more knowledge (it appears, anyway) than I do about the different types.


Only the types I like. :kitteh:


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Only the types I like. :kitteh:


Noted! I've found that of the two types I've tried to do some research on so far, I found myself liking both of them significantly less afterward. 

I thought you were going to sleep?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Noted! I've found that of the two types I've tried to do some research on so far, I found myself liking both of them significantly less afterward.
> 
> I thought you were going to sleep?


LOL I did too... XD

What two types did you research?


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> LOL I did too... XD
> 
> What two types did you research?


Well, feel free to stop responding any time. I won't be offended lol. I might have to crash here too any minute.

I did some reading up mostly on INFJs and a little bit on INTPs.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Well, feel free to stop responding any time. I won't be offended lol. I might have to crash here too any minute.
> 
> I did some reading up mostly on INFJs and a little bit on INTPs.


LOL yeah. Ok thanks!


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> They make a cream for that.


Lol!


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Challenge accepted.
> View attachment 92749
> 
> 
> ...


Why the bell is there a garbage can _underneath_​ it?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

smallpeas said:


> I really didn't think about it that much when I chose it, @_ENTrePeneur_. But if you want an answer of that sort: the world is a pod, we are all small peas in it.
> 
> By the way, I noticed an "r" missing in your name. I didn't think to make anything of it. Should I?


Nope. The true spelling of my name was taken when I made my name


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> INTJ/ENxP exchange typical? Too limited to say. It looks like a lot is being left out of the public convo.
> 
> 
> I leave most INTJ threads "unhappy" too. So, no difference there.


I don't think we actually left anything out of the thread. Which makes me wonder about what is behind the surfacy impression it left you.

Also, I feel that way about INTJ threads a lot too. What do you think is the reason behind that?


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> Also, I feel that way about INTJ threads a lot too. What do you think is the reason behind that?


. . . Maybe that being _INTJ_ or being ___ doesn't mean sharing anything beyond possible cognitive preferences and some of the implications of that in the world. That being "different" doesn't mean we are all the same.

It's the internet. It's life. Sharing a type doesn't mean we will necessarily share anything beyond type or be in sync about motives or manners of expression. Sharing DNA doesn't even insure that.


People are people are people. You mesh with who you mesh with.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> . . . Maybe that being _INTJ_ or being ___ doesn't mean sharing anything beyond possible cognitive preferences and some of the implications of that in the world. That being "different" doesn't mean we are all the same.
> 
> It's the internet. It's life. Sharing a type doesn't mean we will necessarily share anything beyond type or be in sync about motives or manners of expression. Sharing DNA doesn't even insure that.


I agree that sharing cognitive preferences doesn't mean people will get along. I think it would be interesting to do a poll on this though, and I'll try to make one when I get home from work - three of us have the INTJ forum in common for the one we leave feeling generally unhappy. I wonder if there are more people who feel that way about particular forums, and also curious as to which forums leave people in better moods.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my gosh you guys are actually posting faster than I can read

stahp


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

No you stahp!

We've only had a handful of posts in the last couple days, though.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

...so what was the point of this thread again?

It was hilarious to go through like the first 7 pages then suddenly extra pages started to magically appear and now I don't know how to jump into the conversation.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> We've only had a handful of posts in the last couple days, though.


oh youre' right. WHAT  My computer is deceiving me


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

The first post talks about the purpose of this thread. 

Injecting yourself into this particular conversation is easy - you already did


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

iemanja said:


> oh youre' right. WHAT  My computer is deceiving me


If you whisper nice things to it through the vents, it might treat you better.


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

iemanja said:


> ...so what was the point of this thread again?


:laughing:


I'm still also not sure.
Open discussion maybe? United Nations of NFP-NTJ relations?


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

Have you ever been in a relationship with an ENFP, @smallpeas?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> Have you ever been in a relationship with an ENFP, @_smallpeas_?


Dating & non-dating: Yes.
I've gone "on record" before in a few _Which type is best for _INTJ_?_ threads as having dated every type except maybe STP, one of the SJs, & INTJ and thinking that any of those relationships could have "worked" had both sides wanted it to. That sort of response goes over like a lead balloon when people are looking for consensus on Type.


Looking back, Yes, I have a long history with FP men. Particularly arty ones.
With age (& maybe exposure), I notice instant draw also occurs with NFJ men.

- Were there similar "problems" that arose with the FPs (or the FJs)? Not problems. No. Disconnects? More just reaching a relating maximum where things then shifted states.

- Can I note some commonalities among them? In approaches to relating. Yes.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> Dating & non-dating: Yes.
> I've gone "on record" before in a few _Which type is best for _INTJ_?_ threads as having dated every type except maybe STP, one of the SJs, & INTJ and thinking that any of those relationships could have "worked" had both sides wanted it to. That sort of response goes over like a lead balloon when people are looking for consensus on Type.
> 
> 
> ...


How do you deal with someone with a strong FP? Mostly just the P. I can at least understand strong F, but a strong P just grinds my gears sometimes. 

I dated an ESFP for 3 years and I think I developed a twitch as a result haha.


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> How do you deal with someone with a strong FP? Mostly just the P. I can at least understand strong F, but a strong P just grinds my gears sometimes.
> 
> I dated an ESFP for 3 years and I think I developed a twitch as a result haha.


:laughing: 
I don't know. Maybe because of gender dynamics, things are a bit different than in male TJ-female FP relations.

By P, I guess you mean . . flightiness?


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> :laughing:
> I don't know. Maybe because of gender dynamics, things are a bit different than in male TJ-female FP relations.
> 
> By P, I guess you mean . . flightiness?


Gender dynamics, bah! Not fair. By P I mean: lack of focus, finishing a conversation, and yes flightiness. Its like throwing my brain in a dryer and pressing the on button. I do enjoy the intellectual challenge of keeping up with the unexpectedness of it, though.


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> By P I mean: lack of focus, finishing a conversation, and yes flightiness. Its like throwing my brain in a dryer and pressing the on button. I do enjoy the intellectual challenge of keeping up with the unexpectedness of it, though.


I feel like . . my experiences and my frame of mind might not make me the best person to answer these sorts of questions. My ideas about relationships appear to not be conventional. Or _are_ conventional but in an unconventional way. The people I am typically around also might not be conventional. I have no way to measure to speak in the generic.

So, what are your goals exactly? What kind of relationships do you want? What have been the obstacles in the ones you've had?

Of flightiness, finishing conversations, and focus, which most bothers you the most? What are your dealbreakers? What are your must-haves? Who do you think you can/can't find the latter in?


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> I feel like . . my experiences and my frame of mind might not make me the best person to answer these sorts of questions. My ideas about relationships appear to not be conventional. Or _are_ conventional but in an unconventional way. The people I am typically around also might not be conventional. I have no way to measure to speak in the generic.
> 
> So, what are your goals exactly? What kind of relationships do you want? What have been the obstacles in the ones you've had?
> 
> Of flightiness, finishing conversations, and focus, which most bothers you the most? What are your dealbreakers? What are your must-haves? Who do you think you can/can't find the latter in?


How do you mean that you are unconventional? I think that accumulating different points of view is valuable, regardless of whether or not one agrees or finds the information functional. I can say that my relationships also tend to be unconventional - likely for different reasons.

Not sure if I'll have decent answers for all of your questions, but here goes:
- My goal is to maintain a balanced long-term relationship.
- I want a positive relationship.
- Obstacles in relationships I've had include: Lies, cheating, being used/taken for granted, not being taken seriously, fickle-minded half-assed-ness, and of course not being intellectually stimulating enough.
- Deal-breakers include: Chewing with mouth open, inability to text/speak with good grammar, self-absorbed, closed-minded, not cultured, inability to follow through, victim mentality, etc.
- Must haves include: Varied interests, polite, effective communication skills, affectionate, team-player.
- I have no idea where I can find/not find any of these things. Do you know? Send her my contact information, if you don't mind 
- Oh man... I have to choose between flighty, finishing conversations and focus? I would have to say flighty. I need to know I can take her at her word and depend on her.


I also wanted to note - we may or may not have taken the 170 post personal conversation thread and turned it into a completely separate personal conversation :laughing:


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

To be completely open, I think INTJ's are too serious and too hurtfully blunt by nature to ever consider them in my heart of hearts romantically (to this day as of yet; the world is a big place after all. Wait, there was one I met who was good with words. She was pretty smooth), but that being said I LOVE how their mind works. Period.

I won't lie, if you are sincerely sweet it doesn't take much to wrap me around your finger, but if any type is prone to say focused blunt things my wall generally goes up and playful friend mode gets activated. Instant friend zone from me (even Fe's). Unless you just want angry sex, then that's fine.


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> I also wanted to note - we may or may not have taken the 170 post personal conversation thread and turned it into a completely separate personal conversation :laughing:


Well, @_purplegoon_ disappeared with whatever her questions were, so I thought you were trying to take up the mantle on NTJ-(N)FP relations in her stead. :wink:




jeb713 said:


> I think that accumulating different points of view is valuable, regardless of whether or not one agrees or finds the information functional. I can say that my relationships also tend to be unconventional - likely for different reasons.
> 
> Not sure if I'll have decent answers for all of your questions, but here goes:
> - My goal is to maintain a balanced long-term relationship.
> ...


-I can't relate to the obstacles you've had. So, I can't speak to these sorts of experiences. I've also never had any tear-down blow-out endings. (Hence my previous post.)

_-The must-haves_: I feel like any healthy, whole human who wants a relationship _can _fill those requirements. The question lies in whether your ideas of a relationship are compatible. And if two people are willing to communicate & work on meeting each others' needs. Those are really big _if_s. In my opinion, the 2 biggest _if_s in any relationship. They also require everyone knowing what they want & need.

-I figured you would choose _flightiness_. 
I haven't had direct problems with flightiness in people I've dated/friended. Or lack of dependability. I take people at their word and if that proves a mistake, I let them go their own way. It's a pretty fundamental incompatibility. Honesty & dependability.

I can relate to . . _indirect flightiness_: I have a problem with lack of clarity. I have no interest in functioning in ambiguity. Lack of straightforwardness is the same as lying to me. I walk away from it. (This never proved a problem until the last couple of years. I'm not sure why.)



*My NF(P) Assessment:
*Following from that, with the NF(P) men I've dated & am friends with, they're generally pretty good with whoever they're with as long as . . you're fine with going along as is or nebulously. Almost every single (N)FP male I know has never "settled down," even the ones who have (been) married: their relationships are all of the open variety, and no relationship ever seems to be . . over, in a sense. Everything just fluxes in and out of one side of their hazy romantic-platonic divide. Unless it ended horribly horribly. They say they're looking for "The One," but there never is a one. There usually WAS a one in the past. Or "The One" is someone unattainable. They spend time on lukewarm or go-nowhere relationships instead. Or doomed ones, for the folks still into "drama/crazy." A lot of the NF men (& women) I know also form friendships through sex or sexual attraction. That's their way of communicating, being open & vulnerable OR of forging a bond hard for the other person to dismiss. A high % of their opposite sex friends are people they have or are having some sort of more-than-friend engagement with. And most of their friends are opposite sex. These are all men (& women) late 20s to 40s.


This is why I can't say if my experiences are . . typical. This is what I've seen of FPs and some NFJs. But I'll also note, almost everyone I'm talking about is a musician or other form of artist. And I don't know if that's a world by a separate set of rules from the _regular_ one.

Do I think this dooms NF(P)/me relations? No. I also don't think it bodes terribly well. For companionship, they're great. But for Love, I don't know that we define it in the same way. Or rather, that we truly practice it in the same manner. My genuine question for them is usually whether they really feel they deserve love.


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> I struggle with understanding peoples motivations - do you have a system for figuring them out? After reading quite a bit all morning, I believe that I am mostly confident in saying that my enneagram is


Exploratory missions! :happy:
The same way you whittled down to figure out yours.
(I love it. Such an TJ pronouncement. "After 3 hours of intense research on this complicated system, I determined I'm ___.")




jeb713 said:


> You're welcome to PM me if you think it will take away from the direction of the thread. Although, I think the direction of the thread goes like this:
> 
> View attachment 93171


Yes, sorry. I Ni'ed this previously Ne thread.




purplegoon said:


> I don't see any reason to be confused about the purpose and reason for this thread. It was explained in the OP. I also asked a question in the OP that was never answered


I see & saw the question but . . I don't understand. Is it this one: "Do you think we would have great sex?"
Because . . I have great sex with anyone who's also good at sex. 
I can provide references :laughing:


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

purplegoon said:


> That was fun. Can we start doing that again?


I think that would be up to you, or another ENFP :laughing:


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> Such a TJ pronouncement. "After 3 hours of intense research on this complicated system, I determined I'm ___."


 Precisely! :laughing: Although I did say that I was "mostly" confident. There is more research to be done, but I will be ok going with that until/if a more exact or specific answer is discovered.

I did actually go to the Whats my Enneagram Type forum and post a questionnaire that has yet to receive a response: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/177775-mbti-easy-enneagram-completely-lost-seeking-input.html


smallpeas said:


> Yes, sorry. I Ni'ed this previously Ne thread.


 It may or may not have needed an injection of a little Ni ! roud:



smallpeas said:


> I see & saw the question but . . I don't understand. Is it this one: "Do you think we would have great sex?"
> Because . . I have great sex with anyone who's also good at sex.
> I can provide references :laughing:


:laughing: I am willing to bet that there will be more questions coming.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

smallpeas said:


> I mean the same thing by _serious_.


Oh, okay




smallpeas said:


> My INFP buddy would say the same thing you've said about "normality"/convention. _(He's looking for a rich, educated woman to come live in the streets with him. Meanwhile, he wouldn't give up the streets for a rich, educated woman should she come to want him. _It seems he's created an unsolvable riddle for himself to me._) _My 4 comments about self are mostly based on FJs. (It's why I omitted them earlier.) The FP 4s I know though are definitely "Wayward Drifter." They feel like soulful 7s.


Yeah, well, _I tried_ to bend another way. The thing is I was pursuing what those close to me in life considered to be correct. Personally, before these people were in my life, I always instantly knew who I did or did not like by intuition, stayed cleared of those I didn't, and if I viewed I had no chance would not even bother. I was very practical and personal with my intuition, and it worked every time for me. I was coming of age around the time of this story, and, so, was so caught up in trying to do the "right" thing that I got blindsided by the "greater good." lol Worst decision EVER. XD

Your friend sounds like he is in quite the catch 22; I'd gladly live in a loft myself.  I just want to be comfortable enough at least to survive, and I'm not looking to eat out of dumpsters or anything anytime soon.




smallpeas said:


> I'm not particularly wary of NFs or anyone. (Not even ENTPs really. Despite being traumatized by one's complete lack of boundaries, focus, & filter once.) I think if you really want to, you can make anything work . . for as long as you want to make it work. It just takes both sides wanting to. And willing to do the work. I'm not presently willing to do any work. :wink:


I actually do have a list lol, but, me, too. I will always trust my intuition first, because sometimes people just click despite types. I'm am, however, BIG into communication, and that is partly why I was so open earlier in this thread. Someone asked a question (OP), and I thought I'd contribute for that sake and also that it was kind of interesting since I've noticed that the whole INTJ/ENFP thing seems to be over hyped. That is it. This wasn't really a big issue for me personally. I may be more jaded now when it comes to issues of the heart, but then again who isn't for the most part?


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> Precisely! :laughing: Although I did say that I was "mostly" confident. There is more research to be done, but I will be ok going with that until/if a more exact or specific answer is discovered.
> 
> I did actually go to the Whats my Enneagram Type forum and post a questionnaire that has yet to receive a response: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-enneagram-completely-lost-seeking-input.html


Looks like nothing's getting responded to over there. But someone will show up soon! I'm curious to see what the Enneagram experts have to say. 

Till then, if you haven't already, you could try giving a read through the quick sheet of motivations, basic fears & desires for each enneatype, see which you most identify with & go from there: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...m/117739-summation-enneagram-motivations.html. (I might leave the "secure" overview up top till last. It can be confusing without context.)






DustOfShard said:


> I'd gladly live in a loft myself.  I just want to be comfortable enough at least to survive, and I'm not looking to eat out of dumpsters or anything anytime soon.


Yes. . . . It's become an ideological thing for him, the streets. Although now 5 years into knowing him this way, he just told me this all started from a rift in his identity . . staked by a girl. (You know, "The One" :shocked He's subtly implied he doesn't know if he knows how to go (come) back. I can imagine the anxiety of returning to a life that broke you to the point of deciding to leave society. Before last year, I couldn't have understood that kind of total rupture. Now I get it.





DustOfShard said:


> I actually do have a list lol, but, me, too. *I will always trust my intuition first, because sometimes people just click *despite types. I'm am, however, BIG into communication, and that is partly why I was so open earlier in this thread. Someone asked a question (OP), and I thought I'd contribute for that sake and also that it was kind of interesting since I've noticed that the whole INTJ/ENFP thing seems to be over hyped.


Same for me. Out in the real world, I just meet people and if our energies vibe, cool! I'm not typing people within minutes & then walking away if they don't meet some hypothesized (non-scientific) supermatch. Or if they're ENTP. :laughing: Hypotheticals are hypothetical. Reality is real.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

@smallpeas: Tell you what, if I am ever at a party with you I'll save you from any ENTP's because I love them, haha. Just buy me a drink later or something.  I'll slip in between the two of you, activate super-ENFP-social-mode to distract them, and give you enough time to high tail it out of that situ. You seem like fun yourself.


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

DustOfShard said:


> @_smallpeas_: Tell you what, if I am ever at a party with you I'll save you from any ENTP's because I love them, haha. Just buy me a drink later or something.  I'll slip in between the two of you, activate super-ENFP-social-mode to distract them, and give you enough time to high tail it out of that situ. You seem like fun yourself.


Super Ne fake out!

ENTPs can be fun! I tend to find the ones I know hilarious. But if they get to that mode where it seems every single thought they're having--and there are a lot!!--they've decided to throw at you, at any & all times--middle of a movie, using the bathroom, house on fire, grandma's wake--I start to feel like, "Is one of us crazy?" Serious Mugatu moment.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

smallpeas said:


> Super Ne fake out!
> 
> ENTPs can be fun! I tend to find the ones I know hilarious. But if they get to that mode where it seems every single thought they're having--and there are a lot!!--they've decided to throw at you, at all times--middle of a movie, using the bathroom, house on fire, grandma's wake--I start to feel like, "Is one of us crazy?" Serious Mugatu moment.
> 
> View attachment 93217


That's why you fight crazy with crazy! XD


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> Looks like nothing's getting responded to over there. But someone will show up soon! I'm curious to see what the Enneagram experts have to say.
> 
> Till then, if you haven't already, you could try giving a read through the quick sheet of motivations, basic fears & desires for each enneatype, see which you most identify with & go from there: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...m/117739-summation-enneagram-motivations.html. (I might leave the "secure" overview up top till last. It can be confusing without context.)


Agreed, it doesn't look like that forum has been particularly active in the recent week. 

Thank you for the link, it was helpful. There were some other forums over there that were helpful as well. I still agree with the test results I got that had me as 2w1 - it certainly seems the most accurate for me. Other test results I got were 9 and 5  How long did it take you to figure your enneagram type? And your variant stacking?


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> Thank you for the link, it was helpful. There were some other forums over there that were helpful as well. I still agree with the test results I got that had me as 2w1 - it certainly seems the most accurate for me. Other test results I got were 9 and 5  How long did it take you to figure your enneagram type? And your variant stacking?


I'm one of those people who consistently tests the same on these things across various tests over the years, so I get to skip speculation and jump right to checking results against research to see if it makes sense. I recently intensely looked at all the enneagrams (I really liked the stickied "Misidentifications" threads on each Enneatype for compare/contrast), and I found the ones I test as _are_ the ones that make the most sense at my core. There are ones that have aspects (sometimes many) I relate to and ones I see myself pushing towards, but on the whole, the ones I put as my tritype are the ones that seem to describe the most basic me. I did the same questionnaire you did super thoroughly (combined with the original one) to garner opinions and then thought, "Whoa, this is crazy personal," so didn't post it, but I dissected it on my own. It gave me insight into myself, and I could see all the components there that are so unconscious to me (not unlike Ni). I don't think I could have IDed this stuff if someone just asked me "tell me about yourself, your motives" or if I was reading the descriptions.

So, do what you have to to objectivize. Answer as the deepest essential you. As you are, not how you would like to be, not how push yourself to be, not how you idealize or rationalize your way of being. And then take a nice look.

For instinctual variant, you could give this chart a try and highlight what speaks to you: Instinctual Subtypes Chart.
:happy:


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

@smallpeas
So, with enneagram do I need to think mostly about how I feel internally, how I interact in the world, or how I think others perceive me?

Someone actually responded to my post on the enneagram forums, and they don't think I'm a 2. I don't think there were really many 2 related questions on the questionnaire, however. They also directed me to the Naranjo's threads for each type - and now I don't think I'm any of them haha. I'm still think I'm more 2 than 5 or 9, but I can't seem to be able to justify that with INTJness. 

I agree - those questionnaires were very personal and I was uncomfortable answering most questions. The instructions said to note whether or not we were uncomfortable, so I put that in there. At least its just the internet - so that stuff will be around forever now :frustrating: In the quest for knowledge, I don't have any problems with asking for help or posting that stuff though. It wasn't objectionably personal, and it wasn't anything that I think I would have to defend myself if anyone I knew read it haha. You are lucky to not have encountered the multiple test results that it appears many people have had.

Also - that subtypes chart is excellent!


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> So, with enneagram do I need to think mostly about how I feel internally, how I interact in the world, or how I think others perceive me?


. . . If you believe in cognitive functions, do you think your functions are what they are because that's what they are or are they determined by how others perceive you? Does your internal functioning--your engine--dictate how you take in & possibly in turn interact with the world? Or does your interacting with the world dictate your internal functioning?




jeb713 said:


> Someone actually responded to my post on the enneagram forums, and they don't think I'm a 2. I don't think there were really many 2 related questions on the questionnaire, however. They also directed me to the Naranjo's threads for each type - and now I don't think I'm any of them haha. I'm still think I'm more 2 than 5 or 9, but I can't seem to be able to justify that with INTJness.


Do you think your life motivations/fears are a result of your cognition? If not, separate "INTJ" from that.

I really liked _Wake_'s stickied threads for the few types he did. (It may have only been Type 1 though.) It was the easiest for me to read. A lot of the others are difficult for me to try to digest and/or feel like they're telling me nothing. Words words words. Everything's relative, so without context, I just see a pile of possibly applicable (or not) words. (May be why I liked the Misidentifications compare/contrast.) I never read any of _Naranjo_'s threads. 


I don't want to give you my thoughts before you decide more on your own. I assume you know yourself better than I do. :wink:




jeb713 said:


> I agree - those questionnaires were very personal and I was uncomfortable answering most questions. The instructions said to note whether or not we were uncomfortable, so I put that in there. At least its just the internet - so that stuff will be around forever now :frustrating: In the quest for knowledge, I don't have any problems with asking for help or posting that stuff though. It wasn't objectionably personal, and it wasn't anything that I think I would have to defend myself if anyone I knew read it haha.


For me, it wasn't that it was personal; it was that it was private. It was important only to/for me. I didn't care to have that level of information about me & my inner workings available forever to any & every person who actually doesn't need nor have reason to have access to it. If I could have posted & deleted after responses, I would have. But that is not an option.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> . . . If you believe in cognitive functions, do you think your functions are what they are because that's what they are or are they determined by how others perceive you? Does your internal functioning--your engine--dictate how you take in & possibly in turn interact with the world? Or does your interacting with the world dictate your internal functioning?


I would be interested in the debate between people do who/do not believe in cognitive functions. As this is only something I have had limited study on, it would be interesting to get the alternative point of view. I have yet to see personality breakdowns that have been able to describe me to such a great extent - although I do accept that there are margins of error and mistyping. That being said, I do think that it is my internal functioning that dictates how I interact with the world at this point or at any recent point, but perhaps it was the outside world and interaction with it that lead me to it in the first place? What is it for you?



smallpeas said:


> I really liked Wake's stickied threads for the few types he did. (It may have only been Type 1 though.) It was the easiest for me to read. A lot of the others are difficult for me to try to digest and/or feel like they're telling me nothing. Words words words. Everything's relative, so without context, I just see a pile of possibly applicable (or not) words. (May be why I liked the Misidentifications compare/contrast more.) Never read any of Naranjo's threads.


 I would check out the threads based on Naranjo's works if you had further interest. They seemed to take a thorough look at the types, and where I thought I was sure about things - I began to have doubts. It is only perspective, though, so take from it what you will. With things like this I like to take a sum of the whole as opposed to breaking down every word. It goes against my instincts, but I think it makes things a bit easier to try and grasp the spirit of what was said instead of hanging on every word and sentence. 




smallpeas said:


> I don't want to give you my thoughts before you decide more on your own. I assume you know yourself better than I do. :wink:


 I can only hope I know myself better. To be honest, I haven't previously spent much time figuring myself out. I would be grateful for your thoughts, should you choose to share them. I feel so guilty dragging you into this conversation about myself. There better be something I can assist you with when we're done with this :laughing:




smallpeas said:


> For me, it wasn't that it was personal; it was that it was private. It was important only to/for me. I didn't care to have that level of information about me & my inner workings available forever to any & every person who actually doesn't need nor have reason to have access to it. If I could have posted & deleted after responses, I would have. But that is not an option.


 So, because it was private and you didn't feel it was completely necessary to share - you Ni'd it? :wink:


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> I would be interested in the debate between people do who/do not believe in cognitive functions. As this is only something I have had limited study on, it would be interesting to get the alternative point of view. I have yet to see personality breakdowns that have been able to describe me to such a great extent - although I do accept that there are margins of error and mistyping.


:laughing: See the Cognitive Functions and Myers Briggs forums. There's constant debate about the kefuffle of MBTI/JCF. 

I don't "believe" in functions or Type or Temperament as anything more than vague theoretical shorthand to discuss seeming observable differences in people. It's why I de-identified myself as anything (in the dropdowns). None of the models are truly adequate and any of them are adequate to talk about whatever someone wants to talk about in the moment. I just meet people where they want to speak. (Minus super reductive stereotype levels. That's just . . not for me.) I see no point being dogmatic about conceptions inconsistent.




jeb713 said:


> I do think that it is my internal functioning that dictates how I interact with the world at this point or at any recent point, but perhaps it was the outside world and interaction with it that lead me to it in the first place? *What is it for you?*


Hmm, I'm not telling you. This sounds like some search & decide recon. Some "objective judging function" of yours wants input. I'm withholding it. Hahaha. :wink:




jeb713 said:


> I would check out the threads based on Naranjo's works if you had further interest. They seemed to take a thorough look at the types, and where I thought I was sure about things - I began to have doubts. It is only perspective, though, so take from it what you will. With things like this I like to take a sum of the whole as opposed to breaking down every word. It goes against my instincts, but I think it makes things a bit easier to try and *grasp the spirit* of what was said instead of hanging on every word and sentence.


I like summaries. Seriously, give me the key points in a direct layout. Not every single sentence ever written on the topic. Even in a "need more information" stage, I find those sorts of all-the-information-in-the-world chronicles don't work for me. I can only assume they work for other people. Much like . . reading history textbooks.


On another note, there's also this post when you get to tritypes (or before) that might be helpful: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/5824-enneagram-triads.html.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> :laughing: See the Cognitive Functions and Myers Briggs forums. There's constant debate about the kefuffle of MBTI/JCF.
> I don't "believe" in functions or Type or Temperament as anything more than vague theoretical shorthand to discuss seeming observable differences in people. It's why I de-identified myself as anything (in the dropdowns). None of the models are truly adequate and any of them are adequate to talk about whatever someone wants to talk about in the moment. I just meet people where they want to speak. (Minus super reductive stereotype levels. That's just . . not for me.) I see no point being dogmatic about conceptions inconsistent.





smallpeas said:


> I like summaries. Seriously, give me the key points in a direct layout. Not every single sentence ever written on the topic. Even in a "need more information" stage, I find those sorts of all-the-information-in-the-world chronicles don't work for me. I can only assume they work for other people. Much like . . reading history textbooks.


So, not even a summary of any of the types would be a general description of you? What are the ones that you find yourself in between?



smallpeas said:


> Hmm, I'm not telling you. This sounds like some search & decide recon. Some "objective judging function" of yours wants input. I'm withholding it. Hahaha. :wink:


I basically see that as saying, "Figure it out to 100% certainty, then let me know what you've decided so that I can turn your world upside down and let you start over from scratch." That might qualify as evil. I think I have given enough information for you to be able to form some sort of general opinion, and have previously noted your approach has purposely not indicated your direct opinion. 

Challenge accepted. 




smallpeas said:


> On another note, there's also this post when you get to tritypes (or before) that might be helpful: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/5824-enneagram-triads.html.


 Ahh, you finally sent me a link to something that I have read :laughing: For some reason, the threads on tritypes seem to make more sense to me, and may seem more fitting, than actually figuring out my enneagram type. Double you tea eff?


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

purplegoon said:


> I don't see any reason to be confused about the purpose and reason for this thread. It was explained in the OP. I also asked a question in the OP that was never answered; I wish there were more male INTJs on the thread...However, I highly doubt even the possibility of that anymore.
> Thank you to those who are expressing their views.


I personally love the INFP INTJ match, the bubbling enthusiasm combined with witty banter keeps things fun for all. My best friend is an ENFP she is also a big nerd and we can talk forever about any subject. 

I’m a pretty happy person to begin with, but she always manages to brighten my day with her bubbling enthusiasm about life. I couldn’t ask for a better friend. :happy:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Challenge accepted.


Dear sir,

We do believe that is our phrase.

Hugs.

Me, myself, and I


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

@smallpeas...

Names fascinate me... how did you come up with your username?

And... You should assign some clever meaning to it so that the next time people ask you what it means, you can respond with that.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Dear sir,
> 
> We do believe that is our phrase.
> 
> ...


Dear ENTrePeneur,

Your request has been processed and formally denied. 

Winks.

The jeb713


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Dear ENTrePeneur,
> 
> Your request has been processed and formally denied.
> 
> ...


Dear Jeb,

I have decided to deny you the right to deny me anything. I am resuming my control over rights to that phrase.

Thank you.

ENTre


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Dear Jeb,
> 
> I have decided to deny you the right to deny me anything. I am resuming my control over rights to that phrase.
> 
> ...


ENTre,

According to Section 848396 Subsection 235 Paragraph 42 of The manual, I can only relinquish the rights to said phrase when you post a funnier meme than the one I have already posted. 

If any further clarification is needed, we will have to bring our case (with the appropriate additional paperwork and properly labeled binder) to the ISTJ forums for processing.

jeb


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> ENTre,
> 
> According to Section 848396 Subsection 235 Paragraph 42 of The manual, I can only relinquish the rights to said phrase when you post a funnier meme than the one I have already posted.
> 
> ...


Jeb,

I regret to inform you that The manual is outdated and was recently replaced with The Manual. 

Besides, you never had rights to that phrase, except by the "Finders Keepers" Clause of Section 31426 Subsection 24 Paragraph 26 Article C, which clearly states that 
_
...when said "loser" notices the infringement of his phrase and demands it back, be the demand within a week of the infringement, said "finder" must return all rights to the phrase..._

Also, in The Manual, all cases are processed by the nearest NT, which would be, in our case, @smallpeas.

Sincerely,

The Man


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

Everybody, @_Blacktide_ has entered the room. :kitteh:


I was going to post something to get back on point about NFP-NTJ relations. It's coming . . . (Don't get too excited. Likely not worth the anticipation.) But first, on this:




jeb713 said:


> So, not even a summary would be a general description TO you?


_[I read your question wrong. But I like my answer to what I thought you asked more than to what you asked. So I rewrote your question.  My "Types" are in my About somewhere.]

_Give me 3 key points. If I want to read more, I will. Basically, don't bury the lead, and please don't bury the key points across 14 dry paragraphs.

Ain't Nobody Got Time for That - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




jeb713 said:


> I basically see that as saying, "Figure it out to 100% certainty, then let me know what you've decided so that I can turn your world upside down and let you start over from scratch." That might qualify as evil. I think I have given enough information for you to be able to form some sort of general opinion, and have noted your approach has purposely not indicated your direct opinion.


Close but not quite. 100% certainty is a lot to ask. I assumed you still weren't set on 2w1. But if you are at a stopping point & want outside input, okay: let loose the opinions! 

It's interesting to me that wanting to give you the space to come to your own conclusions, particularly about yourself, can be seen as evil. Hmmm. **rubs chin**

Regardless, if you believe you are 2w1, who am I to tell you otherwise? It doesn't affect me but you. Why would my differing opinion collapse your world? If you know who you are, then other people are other people. (If you want my thoughts on it, 
* *




I'm inclined to agree with Swordsman of Mana. But check out 1w2 and 1w9 as well.)


/Where's the Indy with a Hat icon? :ninja:


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Jeb,
> 
> I regret to inform you that The manual is outdated and was recently replaced with The Manual.
> 
> ...


The Man,

I was aware of the new edition from The manual to The Manual, however, as The Manual was put into effect today, and the phrase in question was used prior to that - ex post facto - the phrase in question will be subject to the previous edition: The manual.

Input from the nearest NT has been an acceptable course of action in all previous editions of The Manual including: The manual, the manual, manual, and RULZ YO. 

Cordially, 
Man of Men


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> The Man,
> 
> I was aware of the new edition from The manual to The Manual, however, as The Manual was put into effect today, and the phrase in question was used prior to that - ex post facto - the phrase in question will be subject to the previous edition: The manual.
> 
> ...


Man of Men,

I am troubled to inform you that though The Manual was put into effect today and the post was made prior to that, The Supreme Council has ruled that since The manual was so flawed, The Manual was to be the tool used for all rulings, independent of the time of the case.

Sincerely,
The Mastermind of All


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> Everybody, @_Blacktide_ has entered the room. :kitteh:


 Ohai @Blacktide.



smallpeas said:


> I was going to post something to get back on point about NFP-NTJ relations. It's coming . . . (Don't get too excited. Likely not worth the anticipation.) But first, on this:


 I can't hardly contain myself.



smallpeas said:


> _[I read your question wrong. But I like my answer to what I thought you asked more than to what you asked. So I rewrote your question.  My "Types" are in my About somewhere.]_


_ I understand that you want me to stalk your profile?



smallpeas said:



Ain't Nobody Got Time for That - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Click to expand...

I actually say that pretty frequently at my job! The original video still cracks me up every time I see it haha.



smallpeas said:



Close but not quite. 100% certainty is a lot to ask. I assumed you still weren't set on 2w1. But if you are at a stopping point & want outside input, okay: let loose the opinions!

Click to expand...

 /Mission complete. 



smallpeas said:



It's interesting to me that wanting to give you the space to come to your own conclusions, particularly about yourself, can be seen as evil. Hmmm. **rubs chin**

Click to expand...

 /boggle. 

How is that interesting?



smallpeas said:



Regardless, if you believe you are 2w1, who am I to tell you otherwise? It doesn't affect me but you. Why would my differing opinion collapse your world? If you know who you are, then other people are other people. (If you want my thoughts on it, 
* *




I'm inclined to agree with Swordsman of Mana. But check out 1w2 and 1w9 as well.)


/Where's the Indy with a Hat icon? :ninja:

Click to expand...

We should petition for more icons!

Are you inclined to agree with him for the same reasons? I did not take much time looking at Type 1, so I will have to give that a go._


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Man of Men,
> 
> I am troubled to inform you that though The Manual was put into effect today and the post was made prior to that, The Supreme Council has ruled that since The manual was so flawed, The Manual was to be the tool used for all rulings, independent of the time of the case.
> 
> ...


The Mastermind of All,

I'm afraid that The Supreme Council's judgment was overruled by The Mighty Supreme Council, in the unconstitutionality of their supposition that they could in fact approve legislation deeming ex post facto laws, in fact, constitutional. In fact, The Mighty Supreme Council thought that the unconstitutionality of such a constitutional body was only evidence of the transitory nature of lower council judges and their ability to "screw crap up."

Much obliged,
The Absolute Master of Minds


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> The Mastermind of All,
> 
> I'm afraid that The Supreme Council's judgment was overruled by The Mighty Supreme Council, in the unconstitutionality of their supposition that they could in fact approve legislation deeming ex post facto laws, in fact, constitutional. In fact, The Mighty Supreme Council thought that the unconstitutionality of such a constitutional body was only evidence of the transitory nature of lower council judges and their ability to "screw crap up."
> 
> ...


Hm? OH. I hate to inform you that The Mighty Supreme Council exists only in your head.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hm? OH. I hate to inform you that The Mighty Supreme Council exists only in your head.


Are you saying... that The Mighty Supreme Council... may... in fact.. be........ my Ni?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> Are you saying... that The Mighty Supreme Council... may... in fact.. be........ my Ni?


yes


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

ENTrePeneur said:


> yes


I accept the premise that The Mighty Supreme Council is in my head, but I think it is because you accept that there is no funnier meme than the one posted previously roud:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

jeb713 said:


> I accept the premise that The Mighty Supreme Council is in my head, but I think it is because you accept that there is no funnier meme than the one posted previously roud:


Challenge accepted. (gonna go to sleep now, I'll beat the challenge in the morning)


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

ENTrePeneur said:


> @_smallpeas_...
> 
> Names fascinate me... how did you come up with your username?
> 
> And... You should assign some clever meaning to it so that the next time people ask you what it means, you can respond with that.


How short your memory is. You already asked. And I already answered. Am I mistaken?

A: Magic 8 Ball?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

smallpeas said:


> How short your memory is. You already asked. And I already answered. Am I mistaken?
> 
> A: Magic 8 Ball?


Ah yes. I know. But I quite enjoyed the story... 

And I was wondering if you would be willing to tell it again.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> Ohai @_Blacktide_.


*waves* Hello Jeb


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> I understand that you want me to stalk your profile?


You are welcome to try. But it looks a bit like this over there:









Leave the keys on the counter when you're done. Someone will be coming to tidy up later.





ENTrePeneur said:


> Ah yes. I know. But I quite enjoyed the story...
> 
> And I was wondering if you would be willing to tell it again.


Once upon a time, dot dot dot.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> You are welcome to try. But it looks a bit like this over there:
> View attachment 93242
> 
> Leave the keys on the counter when you're done. Someone will be coming to tidy up later.
> .


Oh... umm... I love what you've done with the place? Don't get me wrong, I'm down with the minimalism... Perhaps I can give you some tips with my profound artistic expertise?


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> Oh... umm... I love what you've done with the place? Don't get me wrong, I'm down with the minimalism... Perhaps I can give you some tips with my profound artistic expertise?


I think that I left one chair is something to marvel at. It could just be a lamp and a mirror.
You could bring your own book in my space. Or write one.




Blacktide said:


> I personally love the INFP INTJ match, the bubbling enthusiasm combined with witty banter keeps things fun for all. My best friend is an ENFP she is also a big nerd and we can talk forever about any subject.
> 
> I’m a pretty happy person to begin with, but she always manages to brighten my day with her bubbling enthusiasm about life. I couldn’t ask for a better friend. :happy:


Here's the gift I've gotten from ENFs: my closest friends through life have all been INxJs. As I've grown, being around ENxP (& ENFJ) energy & feeling its effect, I decided to let my inner weird out. I have a sort of ENxP persona out in the world now. To the point that one of my long INxJ friends thought I had become a "pod person" (of my environment). He was not havin' it. But ultimately, I think he realized that whatever box he had put me in was too small.

I'm a happy person, too, for the most part. I like being around other happy people. Or positive ones. I like "you can't bring me down" attitudes. The INxJs and ENFs I meet tend to have that. The more happy/less angry, the better. NFs, even when critical, still tend to float a "It's gonna be all right" lining. Even in the back of some super angst. And I want Up in my life, not Down. I surround myself with the people who resemble that.


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

smallpeas said:


> Here's the gift I've gotten from ENFs: [...]
> 
> I'm a happy person, too, for the most part. I like being around other happy people. Or positive ones. I like "you can't bring me down" attitudes. The INxJs and ENFs I meet tend to have that. The more happy/less angry, the better. NFs, even when critical, still tend to float a "It's gonna be all right" lining. Even in the back of some super angst. And I want Up in my life, not Down. I surround myself with the people who resemble that.


I think you seem like a happy person too, @_jeb713_. And regarding what you asked earlier, I think that might be part of why some of the boards and their threads can leave you, me, others cold: a lack of easygoingness.

General (defensive) hostility, if not in content, in tone, or on the other side, general sorry-for-myself weepiness--neither is what _I_ want in my life. It's not reassuring about the world to see it in others.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> General (defensive) hostility, if not in content, in tone, or on the other side, general sorry-for-myself weepiness--neither is what _I_ want in my life. It's not reassuring about the world to see it in others.


I generally find hostility aimed at me as a result of too much brevity and directness and from:


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> I think you seem like a happy person too, @_jeb713_. And regarding what you asked earlier, I think that might be part of why some of the boards and their threads can leave you, me, others cold: a lack of easygoingness.


I would like to think I'm a happy person, seeing the glass half full. I do, however, think that the prerequisite to seeing the glass either half full or half empty is the realization or acceptance that things (people, the world, ideas etc) are flawed. What do you think about that?


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> I would like to think I'm a happy person, seeing the glass half full. I do, however, think that the prerequisite to seeing the glass either half full or half empty is the realization or acceptance that things (people, the world, ideas etc) are flawed. What do you think about that?


:mellow:
I don't feel like getting philosophical right now.

I just think people should eat more chocolate.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

smallpeas said:


> I just think people should eat more chocolate.


Can I substitute leftover pizza for chocolate? :happy:


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

jeb713 said:


> Can I substitute leftover pizza for chocolate? :happy:


Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

smallpeas said:


> Whatever makes you happy.


Just talking to you makes me happy. :wink:

(Gah! So much fun to make fun of the romantics.. :laughing


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Just talking to you makes me happy. :wink:
> 
> (Gah! So much fun to make fun of the romantics.. :laughing


You know you want some of that INTJ ass! Lol! :wink:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> You know you want some of that INTJ ass! Lol! :wink:



Who doesn't? :wink:


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

purplegoon said:


> You know you want some of that INTJ ass! Lol! :wink:


Just remember almost all INTJ ass, is smart ass. :wink:


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Who doesn't? :wink:


EEEEEEW.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

purplegoon said:


> EEEEEEW.


Admit it. You want it, too.


----------



## purplegoon (May 2, 2013)

ENTrePeneur said:


> Admit it. You want it, too.


I don't want ass!! That's your thing. Ur the one with a dick to put in it!


----------

